
Is the new YouTube sort broken? - samfisher83
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;i.imgur.com&#x2F;LyWGtKG.png<p>The following is supposed to be sorted by upload date, but as you can see 17 hours &lt; 1 week. Is this a bug or a new google sorting algorithm?
======
stephen82
Maybe the Greek characters confuse the sorting?

By the way, are you Greek @smafisher83?

